# Finley & His Mastiff Pal



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

Our little boy had a great weekend playing with his much, much bigger buddy, Wally...

Finley (Golden): 11 weeks, 15 lbs.
Wally (English Mastiff): 2 years, 210 lbs.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG how cute!!!! Love the second picture, the little guy is just saying "come on, bet'cha can't get me!" Please post more pics as they grow & play together!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wally is gorgeous and Finley is so full of himself. Too cute.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

ooh, I hope Finley didn't scare his friend too much! easy to see who's going to be alpha in this relationship


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, so cute. Your Finley is adorable, I love how gentle the Mastiffs are.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love that last pic - too cute.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Buddy's n Pal's Forever!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Very cute pictures! : Your Finley's a doll. 

Wally...love the name.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love it!!*

Wally and Finley look so cute together!!
Love the pic of Finley standing on Wally!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I need daily pictures! Thanks for the smiles...


----------



## krisw (Jan 1, 2012)

Sooo cute! That is one big doggy


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

These photos should be entered in a "best photo" contest somewhere...absolutely adorable!


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

Love these!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Reminds me of the Dr. Suess book, Are You My Mother.

Smart pup, making friends with the biggest dog on the block.
He looks so big already (well maybe not next to his friend), your boy is growing up fast. How is he liking the snow?


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

How cute are they!!!!! They look like good buddies


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Adorable!!! We have a Saint Bernard, and my pup does the same thing. The best picture I've seen yet!:dblthumb2


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are hilarious! Your pup was not intimidated one bit- he was ready to play!

So cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Any new pics of these two? Can not wait to watch them grow n play!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is so cute, he was showing who is the boss, in this realationship, our neighbors,have a mastif, sweet ,pretty girl.


----------

